# More Badges



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Rep's bid for badge raises red flags
By Dave Wedge
Wednesday, April 27, 2005 - Updated: 03:44 AM EST

As if parking placards and mileage reimbursements weren't enough, some Beacon Hill pols are trying to get unauthorized Homeland Security badges as a perk for sitting on a criminal justice committee, the Herald has learned. 

``What do these people have the power to do? Go arrest someone at the State House cafeteria?'' one Beacon Hill insider quipped. ``Next thing they're going to want is uniforms.'' 

Rep. Cheryl Rivera (D-Springfield) sent out an e-mail Monday to members of the Joint Committee on Criminal Justice and Homeland Security offering the chance to buy Homeland Security badges for $50.98. In the e-mail, a copy of which was forwarded to the Herald, Rivera noted that ``it has been brought to my attention that some of you maybe (sic) interested in badges . . . as distinguished members of public safety and homeland security.'' The proposed badges would include the state seal with the words ``Public Safety &amp; Homeland Security Committee - MA.'' 



Katie Ford, spokeswoman for the state Executive Office of Public Safety, said the state's top homeland security officials - EOPS secretary Edward Flynn and undersecretary Robert Haas - do not carry badges and that there are no official state homeland security badges. 

``I really couldn't say what benefits would come with them,'' Ford said. ``Homeland security is all about the core mission of our public safety agencies. There's no real authority that goes with anything outside of that public safety world.'' 

Rivera could not be reached last night for comment. Sen. Stephen Brewer (D-Barre), who is on the joint committee, said he received the e-mail and was baffled. 

``It doesn't appear that I need it,'' Brewer said. ``I don't know what it's supposed to do or how it could help me in any way, shape or manner. It's all news to me.'' 

Colin Durrant, spokesman for Rivera's co-chairman, Sen. Jarrett Barrios (D-Cambridge), said the senator was unaware of the badge issue.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

oh JEEZUS!!!
:lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

They just want something to flash in case they get stopped by the police. Id love for em to try and flash it to me.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> ``It doesn't appear that I need it,'' Brewer said. ``I don't know what it's supposed to do or how it could help me in any way, shape or manner. It's all news to me.''


Finally a dem showing some common sense and brains.........just hope they dont go to his head.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

If a Beacon Hill Politician wants a badge, all they have to do is run for Sheriff :idea: It worked for Glodis.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Sen. Stephen Brewer is one of the "good guys". He actually believes in the 2nd Amendment as our forefathers wrote it . . . I'm surprised he hasn't been thrown out of the Dem Party yet. I'll probably run into him again at the GOAL Annual Meeting, he usually attends them.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I couldn't even believe I was reading this today.Even if the politican does't use it ,it could land in the wrong hands.There are no powers involved with it's issuance (purchase. LOL) so whats the purpose? I'll tell you, some idiot wants a trinkit!!!!!!!!! They don't need no stinkin badges!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

That reminds me of a couple of out of state mayors (at different times) who flashed LEO badges when I stopped them. If you show me a badge, you better have a legitimate police ID right behind it.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

As "representatives" of Homeland Security, you would hope they would realize that the last thing we need is more phony badges floating around out there.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

MatchStick";p="63598 said:


> As "representatives" of Homeland Security, you would hope they would realize that the last thing we need is more phony badges floating around out there.


If you ever attended one of this committee's hearings, you'd learn real quickly that they are the LAST people you'd want to be your "representatives" of Homeland Security! Although many of them would fit in just fine at TSA doing personal and baggage screenings.
:roll:

[Although the names and faces change occasionally, I've testified in front of these clowns for more than 20 years. The crown in a previous reply would be just perfect for some of them!]


----------

